# Sample Schnapps



## Wilkie (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd like some help with this one.  It is only 6" tall so I'm calling it a sample.  If I'm wrong tell me.  It is machine made, has a few bubbles here and there and has embossing on 3 sides,  I'm guessing a label went on the fourth side.  
 UDOLPHO WOLFES/SCHIEDAM // AROMATIC/SCHNAPPS // THIS BOTTLE ALWAYS REMAINS/THE PROPERTY OF/M MOSS & Co LIMITED


----------



## glass man (Aug 2, 2008)

What a nice bottle. Mint looking and would guess it is a sample.1st I have seen!


----------



## mdussing (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello and that sure is a sweet bottle...

 I bought a 3.5 inch bottle from a fellow in Queensland Australia embossed as:  

 AROMATIC/SCHNAPPS//UDOLPHO WOLFEâ€™S//SCHIEDAM (3 1/2â€, Green, ABM).

 The fellow from down under said the bottle was a sample and originally had a paper label that siad so, I have yet to see one with a label in the 3.5 inch size.  Sorry, no dig. photo.

 Have a swell day.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's a pic of a sample Udolpho !  This one has a tooled lip and is not the ABM. 
 Sorry for the poor pic ........ I took it with my phone ...... I will try to get a better pic when my camera is charged.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 2, 2008)

Yours is almost 1/2 the size of mine, yours is no doubt a sample.  Very nice.  Yours has a longer neck then mine too.  What color is it?


----------



## mdussing (Aug 2, 2008)

Brian S.

 thanks for posting the pic. of your sample, great bottle!


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 2, 2008)

It's about 3 1/2" tall and is Green in color.


----------



## glass man (Aug 3, 2008)

Would you part with IT?


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 4, 2008)

> Would you part with IT?


 
 Who?  Me or Brian?


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 4, 2008)

The only one that I ever dug was 8" high and brown. Nice find.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice one Dan.  Seeing these other variants makes me want to start collecting them all.


----------



## glass man (Aug 7, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Wilkie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   BRIAN


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 8, 2008)

Not at this time !  But , if I ever decide to sell it ......I will give you first shot .


----------



## glass man (Aug 8, 2008)

I THANK YOU FOR THAT ! OF COURSE IF IT HAPPENS IT WILL BE MY LUCK TO BE BROKE AT THE TIME!


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Dec 30, 2010)

plenty in oz mate cheers



> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> Would you part with IT?


----------

